# Playing the Zelda Theme in Majora's Mask



## o0ICE0o (Aug 27, 2011)

Check out what I managed to play with Deku Link in Majoras Mask:

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=P8EO_6fU8rQ[/youtube]

There's a little bit of editing to make a few of the pitches that you can't play in the game be correct, but overall I think it turned out awesome.

Edit:
Haha, that's what I get for not looking at the screen while typing out the title for the topic.
It was supposed to be:
"Playing the Zelda Theme, (music), while playing the Legend of Zelda Majoras Mask"
Could a mod change it to "Playing the Zelda Theme in Majoras Mask"? Thanks.


----------



## Quietlyawesome94 (Aug 27, 2011)

That is awesome!


----------



## ThatDudeWithTheFood (Aug 27, 2011)

I love this so much it deserves an emoticon 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Maybe 2


----------



## o0ICE0o (Aug 27, 2011)

My Sony Vegas project file got corrupted, so I can't finish it without re-doing tones of work.
...It had all of the edited pitch clips that I used to make this in it...

I was going to have a four-link band playing this, the mario theme and a few other songs.

If I ever have the time to re-make all the the files to finish it, I'll post that here too.


----------



## Gahars (Aug 27, 2011)

Nice, that's pretty impressive.

Can you do Amazing Grace, Scotty style?


----------



## bladepwnedyou (Aug 27, 2011)

This is sick! You should do a combo video of that, with link on the ocarina, add some goron drums, then finally top it off with some guitar from the zora.


----------



## gbatempfan1 (Aug 27, 2011)

I feel like I'm back on the overworld.


----------



## o0ICE0o (Aug 27, 2011)

bladepwnedyou said:
			
		

> This is sick! You should do a combo video of that, with link on the ocarina, add some goron drums, then finally top it off with some guitar from the zora.


That's exactly what I was going to do.

Like I said, if I get the time, I'm going to finish it.


----------



## chyyran (Aug 27, 2011)

That's awesome


----------



## someonewhodied (Aug 28, 2011)

Heh. THis is actually awesome.


----------



## machomuu (Aug 28, 2011)

Wow, that was really good, nice job.


----------



## Dingoo-fan 32 (Aug 28, 2011)

Very cool,bro


----------



## BloodWolfJW (Aug 28, 2011)

I salute you good sir, I salute you.


----------



## o0ICE0o (Aug 30, 2011)

Thanks everybody for the comments.


----------



## Deleted-236924 (Aug 30, 2011)

[youtube]BWRfQtoaq_0[/youtube]


----------



## BoxmanWTF (Sep 3, 2011)

You just got 10 internetz got sir!


----------



## Sora de Eclaune (Sep 4, 2011)

Was that Zora Hall? I think I see the giant shell the band practices in!


----------



## Akeno Hayashi (Sep 4, 2011)

LOVE IT!!! xD


----------



## o0ICE0o (Sep 4, 2011)

It was in the room where Japas is practicing his drums.


----------



## Nimbus (Sep 7, 2011)

This is just pure awesome.

Even I wouldn't have the patience to actually pull that off with that good of timing.

I bow to your awesome skills OP.


----------

